# 2014 NEC pdf free download?



## Jonathan

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all having a great day!

Is there any way to download this code for free?

Or, maybe a place where it can be viewed online

Need to update electrical plan notes!

Thanks and best regards,

Jonathan


----------



## joebanana

You can go to the NEC web site, and subscribe to all the free access you want. You just can't download it unless you pay.


----------



## cuba_pete

....


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Pete's site requires an account but it is free.


----------



## Jonathan

Looks like membership is $175.00 for one year...Ugh



cuba_pete said:


> NFPA 70 (NEC) free access.


----------



## Jonathan

$175/year for membership - am I missing something other than my brain:blink:




cuba_pete said:


> NFPA 70 (NEC) free access.


----------



## backstay

Nothing is free. I have to buy the book every 3 years and spend money on continuing education.


----------



## cuba_pete

Dennis Alwon said:


> Pete's site requires an account but it is free.


Mmm...sorry...I thought I had a link somewhere...

You need to pay just to create an account? I don't remember, it was so long ago that I paid for the all-access.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Here is a link http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/resources/free-access


----------



## Jonathan

I did find where to view for free after creating a profile.
Thank you for your help!!



Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is a link http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/resources/free-access


----------



## HackWork

I don't pay for the code.

That reminds me, I am going to have to find a new friend by 2021 to email me the 2020 NEC PDF.


----------



## macmikeman

HackWork said:


> I don't pay for the code.
> 
> That reminds me, I am going to have to find a new friend by 2021 to email me the 2020 NEC PDF.


I'll settle for the 11..... or the 14


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> I'll settle for the 11..... or the 14


All you have to do is ask.


----------



## macmikeman

Hi Hax, could you please pm me and let me know when the next time terrorists hack your server please? Just when they do the 14. I found a copy of the 11 on my iPod.


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> Hi Hax, could you please pm me and let me know when the next time terrorists hack your server please? Just when they do the 14. I found a copy of the 11 on my iPod.


I need email and your physical mailing address.


----------



## macmikeman

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck............


----------



## manchestersparky

macmikeman said:


> I'll settle for the 11..... or the 14


PM me -
14 pdf ready to go


----------



## HackWork

manchestersparky said:


> PM me -
> 14 pdf ready to go


I'm still waiting for him to PM me his email address.


----------



## JVBiscoe4

Hey guys is it possible to get in on this free link? I can't find one so far...?
Thanks in advance


----------

